# Stripping ceiling joists



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This has got to be your first time doing something like this.
Way more work then it's worth. 
There called rafters not joist, joist are what's holding up the floor not the ceiling.
Unless this roof system was designed for a cathedrial ceiling there has to be something in place to keep the room from spreading.
Unless you have at least 2 X 10 rafters there's not going to be enough room for insulation and foam baffles for air flow.
By using a cathedral ceiling you can plan on adding at least 15% to your heating and cooling cost.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you talking about joists, that are level, or rafters, that go up on an angle?


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

it would likely be less labour to board and finish the ceiling and then nail on some wooden trim, cedar or whatever (to get the same effect), than to try and finish in between joists;as I would guess this would probably be a long and frustrating job. 

As well you would have to account for any lights to move up, among other things you may find, not to mention you'd have to take care of the gap on the walls from moving your ceiling up.

I'm saying this assuming these are floor joists, like in a basement or 1st floor looking up.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Beams showing up in the ceiling sometimes look good. Skinny rafters do not.

Fake it up, if you just have to have that look, by mounting lightweight "boxed beams" to the underside of the ceiling. (Google the term, and click on IMAGES.)


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like an idea worth exploring. But, be ready to bail.
Blasting will make an unbelieveable mess.
A belt sander overhead will be WAY more of a workout than you want.
Try an orbital on a small section and see if it's something you want to do. 
If you're thinking about leaving part exposed and covering part, think about how you'll attach the ceiling.
And, how about the joists/rafter/stud/plate transition at the wall?

Not saying don't do it. Just welcome to remodeling.


----------



## manbitesfilm (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry, maybe short on explanation... We're talking about joists supporting the second floor visible from below, the main floor. Nearly 100 year old 3x12" lumber. Full 3", old school. One is even 4". They look pretty beefy, but I understand that 3" is not a tree trunk... Still, could look nice.

The house is being stripped completely, except for the floors which will be redone anyway (sand & varnish). Mess is not my concern and I have a little time to experiment right now. Yes it is my first (and perhaps last) time doing a project of his scope and I'm willing to put in extra effort in order to make it a little special. Plan to live there a long time. 

I'm thinking of only putting in 1" (or 3/4" whatever it is...) Sonopan between the joists, furring (to run electrical wires) and drywall or beadboard as final finishing. No more than 2.5", so should be plenty left over to expose. I know it's gonna be tricky, that's why I'm looking for advice on how to do it not how NOT to do it... Be brave, I'll be the one sweating it anyway.  DIY sand or soda blasting, anyone done it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any form of blasting will be a huge mess and will leave the beams all fuzzy looking.
Most people want to see the rough beams. 
What's the plan to stop noise from transfuring from the second floor?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it's always going to look unfinished with any part of the joists exposed.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

They do make a "Brush Sander",which looks like a belt sander but has a brush.
It;s design was for just this purpose,I seen one use on the show "Rough Cut" where a furniture manufacture was using reclaimed wood and they didn't want to destroy it's properties. It looked to go quickly but still I think it's going to be a lot of gruelling overhead work.
Just a thought


----------



## manbitesfilm (Jan 24, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Any form of blasting will be a huge mess and will leave the beams all fuzzy looking.
> Most people want to see the rough beams.
> What's the plan to stop noise from transfuring from the second floor?


I realize that interior blasting and exterior blasting are two very different ballgames and indeed it may be too much mess to handle, even in a completely stripped house no one lives in... I'm not hung up on it, I was just wandering if anyone has done it personally or knows second-hand about the experience?...

For sound, as mentioned, I was thinking about inserting sonopan panels (about 3/4" thick) between the joists and directly against the 2nd story floorboards, then running some furring against that to give me space for electrical wires then drywall or beadboard. It's not sound "proof" but we're dealing with a living area below a master bedroom and small kids that don't let you sleep in anyway...  I'm not building a sound studio I'm just hoping the noise will get muffled enough to not be totally disturbing.

Thanks for the tip on the brush sander. I see Makita makes one I just don't know if I can find one around these parts for rent. I'm already buying a lot of tools, my wife is gonna pull the plug at one point...


----------



## efsjas (Feb 11, 2012)

*Easy January*

This sounds like a make work scenario. First off, my grandfather always said, " you can't polish a turd". Your mixing raw lumber finishes with a finished room below. Either paint the rafters or box them in and paint those. But at the end of the day, folks won't be looking up at your ceiling. And forget about blasting anything off. Don't "make work". And expense. Good luck


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

efsjas said:


> This sounds like a make work scenario. First off, my grandfather always said, " you can't polish a turd". Your mixing raw lumber finishes with a finished room below. Either paint the rafters or box them in and paint those. But at the end of the day, folks won't be looking up at your ceiling. And forget about blasting anything off. Don't "make work". And expense. Good luck


I think everybody will be looking up at the ceiling.


----------



## manbitesfilm (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm honestly a little disappointed by the amount of nay-sayers who have not seen the place (how much hard labour it's going to be and how polishing "turds" is not worth the hassle...), but I guess looking out for the bottom line is priority No.1... 

Anywho, thank you all for your input, but it looks like the whole idea will be scrapped anyway due to a glaring omission on my part: I need the room to run vent ducts.  Too much enthusiasm I guess... :whistling2:


----------



## Gec77ko (Sep 20, 2012)

*Beam blasting*

Timber cleaning / paint removal may be messy but is worth it if you want the timber look restored and the original beams exposed. It also depends on the age /style of the house. For some folks, timber is most attractive when you can see the grain and colour, where others just want to cover it in paint. I personally like the timber look where its most visual, and believe me ceilings are something everyone looks at even if at a glance.Once decided bite the bullet and push through it will be worth it. Look past the 'mess' which is inevitable whichever renovation you do but remember its only temporary and once cleaned it will always have the look for 'centuries'. You mentioned you looked at soda blasting but there are many video's of timber cleaning using that method. Pay someone to do it professionally (you must have some knowledge of working with the equipment) & it can be sorted in a few hours.
:thumbup: Nothing in life worth something comes without a bit of effort.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

As old Joe would say, post a pic and maybe we could better understand the situation and give better advise.


----------

